# I have a STRANGE dog. Breed!?



## Roy G (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all. Wonder if you could help me figure out what breed is my little monster?


----------



## Roy G (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a few notes on his behavior (might help..):

Not very fast, trips occasionally when running
Sleeps a lot, but happy to go on a walk
not very obedient
NEVER barks


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'ed put all my money on that dog being a Cardigan Welsh Corgi mix

Not very fast, trips occasionally when running (this is an individual dog thing, there are no breeds that are known to trip lol)
Sleeps a lot, but happy to go on a walk (This does not fit most corgies but he's a mix so who knows)
not very obedient (have you trained the dog? dogs don't enter the world knowing how to obey)
NEVER barks (not common of a corgi but again whatever he's mixed with plays a part.)

Physically he looks VERY Cardi Corgi


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think Cardi corgi mix too...maybe mixed with english staffy or some other small terrierish dog that comes in brindle.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Cracker, Cardigan Corgis do come in brindle


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with the Cardigan corgi part but I have no idea what the other part of him is! He has a very heavy and big head!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Def shaped like a corgi. Corgi X Staffy does look pretty close. Coat aside the mussle/head is kinda Staffy. Where does the OP live? I don't think I've ever seen a legit Stoffordshire Terrier in my area... just a bunch of people calling their pit one (which would be an American Staffordshire if anything) for a Staff.

And yeah, none of those are really traits lol of breeds. Most bored dogs will either sleep or ruin stuff. Judging from the picture you have Tile floor... I've never met a dog that could walk on tile floor. 

And the obediance is all you.


----------

